# Is there such a thing as a tandem arc fault breaker?



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Okay, stupid question time. Since we are going to be...erm..._blessed_ with new requirements for AFCI's in the near future I have to be careful quoting jobs. On renos, panels are often close to capacity but I can buy tandems for almost anything except Stab-lok. If I can't get tandem AFCI's, I can see putting in a lot more subs and I have to price accordingly.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

No tandems available right now.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

No...


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

MTW said:


> No tandems available right now.






That will be Double the Trouble ...




Pete


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I guess I'll make more money on subs...


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've drilled open AFCI breakers and I really don't see how they could fit all that (times two) into a tandem AFCI. I'm not even sure how you'd physically fit 4 load side screws on a 3/4" tandem.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MDShunk said:


> I've drilled open AFCI breakers and I really don't see how they could fit all that (times two) into a tandem AFCI. I'm not even sure how you'd physically fit 4 load side screws on a 3/4" tandem.



Same here. Half the breaker is a circuit board and the other half is a 1/2" regular breaker. Unless they figure out how to make a 1/4" breaker :jester: it ain't happening.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

MTW said:


> Same here. Half the breaker is a circuit board and the other half is a 1/2" regular breaker. Unless they figure out how to make a 1/4" breaker :jester: it ain't happening.



They could do the QO/homeline design where the first half is the breaker the other half is the circuit board. Terminals in a step design. Dont see it catching on price wise.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

99cents said:


> Okay, stupid question time. Since we are going to be...erm..._blessed_ with new requirements for AFCI's in the near future I have to be careful quoting jobs. On renos, panels are often close to capacity but I can buy tandems for almost anything except Stab-lok. If I can't get tandem AFCI's, I can see putting in a lot more subs and I have to price accordingly.


Sub panels will become your best friend.


----------



## LanternElectric (Jun 18, 2015)

Yes, available all over the place and if wired right they're less trouble!


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

meadow said:


> They could do the QO/homeline design where the first half is the breaker the other half is the circuit board. Terminals in a step design. Dont see it catching on price wise.



:001_huh:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

MTW said:


> :001_huh:






Ok, just imagine something similar, a hybrid of all 3:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

LanternElectric said:


> Yes, available all over the place and if wired right they're less trouble!


I don't think you understood the question!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

That top picture is one I took years ago. I propped up a clear AFCI on a purple t-shirt in the top of a basket of laundry that needed folded. Flashback. :laughing:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> That top picture is one I took years ago. I propped up a clear AFCI on a purple t-shirt in the top of a basket of laundry that needed folded. Flashback. :laughing:



The power of Google. :thumbsup: BTW, you still have that clear case AFCI? Cause Im buying.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

meadow said:


> Ok, just imagine something similar, a hybrid of all 3:


----------



## LanternElectric (Jun 18, 2015)

Guess you never met a smartass Electrician


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

MDShunk said:


> That top picture is one I took years ago. I propped up a clear AFCI on a purple t-shirt in the top of a basket of laundry that needed folded. Flashback. :laughing:



You've got a lot of good stuff floating around the Internet. Haven't seen a video in a while though


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

MTW said:


>



Only down fall would be the price.


----------



## Kiknads (Nov 30, 2012)

you can always use a tandem breaker and install an afci plug next to the panel with bx


----------



## LanternElectric (Jun 18, 2015)

*As it reads*

As that snipit of Code reads you can install the AFCI Receptacle in the first outlet downstream from the Power Source. Aka first Plug


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

meadow said:


> Only down fall would be the price.



And the fact that they don't exist.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

MTW said:


> And the fact that they don't exist.



Ummm, thats already been established hence why Im describing what they would look like


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

meadow said:


> Ummm, thats already been established hence why Im describing what they would look like



:nerd:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

MTW said:


> :nerd:



:laughing: Im busy designing them on paper :thumbsup::whistling2: 


Need a new project, I maxed out at 34 circuits per cobra head :laughing::jester:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

meadow said:


> :laughing: Im busy designing them on paper :thumbsup::whistling2:
> 
> 
> Need a new project, I maxed out at 34 circuits per cobra head :laughing::jester:



You're a sick person. :yes:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

MTW said:


> You're a sick person. :yes:



Hey!  Thats the most #14 conductors I could get through the mast arm. Adding more circuits would require going overhead in addition to that, and as is terminating all those within the fixture is a challenge to say the least.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

meadow said:


> Hey!  Thats the most #14 conductors I could get through the mast arm. Adding more circuits would require going overhead in addition to that, and as is terminating all those within the fixture is a challenge to say the least.


I think you just proved my point.:whistling2:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

MTW said:


> I think you just proved my point.:whistling2:




Common dude. You try and get more then that into a cobra. The solider board and traic switching system help freeing up space but things have their limit. Plus as is you can put a 3 finger on top the pole for floods.


----------

